# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  IOS dns + dhcp server

## sto_psito

Καλησπέρα, 

Μια ερώτηση: 

Σε cisco 1921, τρέχω dns + dhcp server. Δουλεύουν μια χαρά, ο dhcp σερβίρει τον εαυτό του σαν dns, ο dns κάνει resolve τα στατικά του host και κάνει forward ότι δεν γνωρίζει έξω σε public dns. 

Αυτό που θα ήθελα είναι ο dns να κάνει resolve τα hosts τα οποία παίρνουν ip μέσω dhcp. Δεν βρίσκω κάποιο documentation που να το αναφέρει, άρα υποθέτω είναι κάτι που απλά δεν γίνεται;

----------


## manmix

Καλησπέρα,
δοκίμασε να βάλεις την εντολή update dns μέσα στο configuration του dhcp.

πχ
ip dhcp pool LAN
   network 192.168.1.0 255.255.255.0
   update dns
   dns-server 192.168.1.1
   default-router 192.168.1.1
   lease 0 0 10

----------

